# Well???



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Is anybody building or turning anything???

I am building in the front of my garage so I can put a AC unit in.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

chit no - got too many boxes to unpack to worry about going out and turning anything.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You still moving??


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mostly moved...now working on unpacking and putting everything away.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I was able to swoop the lathe last night, began working with the mesquite that Galvbay sent, that stuff has some wonderful grain, roughed out two pikie lures with that. Also did another pike for a buddy in cypress and two squid pencil poppers for me. I have to through drill and do the belly holes, eyes etc tonight and hopefully seal them. That means prime and paint on the cypress lures this weekend and epoxy the mesquite. Unless of course we end up fishing as our striper season is in full swing and I gotta get some fish on my plugs.:wink:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Working long hours for several weeks more including my weekends. No turning. I am however just about through putting the final finish on the last hollow vase I turned about a month and half ago. I have 8 coats of laquer so far and the finish is looking pretty good so far. Will post when complete. I have a friend that wanted a special pen, so will be doing that pretty soon as I just received the stabilized corn cob I ordered last week. Will be first corn cob pen for me.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Is anybody building or turning anything???
> 
> I am building in the front of my garage so I can put a AC unit in.


______________________________

Bobby..dunno your situation, but I had the wild hair and bought a 12,000 BTU portable AC on wheels for my garage...Not NEAR enough power..Garage is attached to the house and is brick outside, but zero insulation behind the sheetrock on the walls and ceiling.. They said it was enough for 400 sq ft which is about what I got but 12,000 is not NEAR enough for mine..Course I got nurses sneaking out back, raising the full garage door every few hours to smoke..but the only help mine is is if I pull it right up beside me while I'm on my stool assembling or sumthin like that..Wish I had gone for the 16000..but too late now. Also wish I had just a regular door (3 ft) to open ...Also...it's just plain HOT out there. Went out last nite to try a couple of pens and it was still 95 degrees inside the garage....must be Summer or sumthin...

Post up how yours turns out...really think some insulation would help..but too late now without tearing out sheetrock..:headknock


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> ______________________________
> 
> Bobby..dunno your situation, but I had the wild hair and bought a 12,000 BTU portable AC on wheels for my garage...Not NEAR enough power..Garage is attached to the house and is brick outside, but zero insulation behind the sheetrock on the walls and ceiling.. They said it was enough for 400 sq ft which is about what I got but 12,000 is not NEAR enough for mine..Course I got nurses sneaking out back, raising the full garage door every few hours to smoke..but the only help mine is is if I pull it right up beside me while I'm on my stool assembling or sumthin like that..Wish I had gone for the 16000..but too late now. Also wish I had just a regular door (3 ft) to open ...Also...it's just plain HOT out there. Went out last nite to try a couple of pens and it was still 95 degrees inside the garage....must be Summer or sumthin...
> 
> Post up how yours turns out...really think some insulation would help..but too late now without tearing out sheetrock..:headknock


Hey Jim...can't you cut some holes at the top of the sheet rock between the studs and blow some insulation in there? I'll come over and rip out your sheet rock and put you some insulation in but your own your won for hanging the sheetrock back up


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

only thing I hate doing more than hanging sheetrock is pouring a hot tar roof in the summer time.

Oh and Jim I have a 24,000 btu unit that I need to put a fan motor in that will cool it. The fan on that thing will blow your dress up. For sure


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

your putting in 24K BTU in the 1/2 of your garage that's a shop? you could hang meat in there with that 

I'm planning on insulating my garage and put in a 15K BTU unit.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Must be nice! I have a old box fan that I use....lol. It's been HOT out there this week. I'm in the process of taking back the shop with some new cabinets and a tool storage unit. Just too much junk cluttering everything up. It looks like it's going to be a HOT week ahead! jg


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..Jim..yep, the box fan I've got out there does a better job than the dang A/C..

And you, Trod..appreciate the offer but can you picture in your mind, me...pushing 80 REAL HARD trying to hang sheet-rock..Man , that would make a great "You_Tube" clip. LOL...Nope...I'm hiring out anything more strenous than switching on the lathe...

Bobby..wish I had sprung for what you got. The fan in my 12000 only puffs about six feet in front of it..Think I'll get a traditional big window unit and get someone to knock out the brick for a space for it.. I ain't gonna give up the only thing that I can really enjoy now.(turning pens)...

Lawdy..they're predicting 100 degrees for the next whole week...Never thought I'd be praying for just a little teeny hurricane..LOL..

Oh,Well...I bet we all live thru it...we've survived mucho years of this heat down here. Still beats six feet of snow... May have to contact Mont and see if he's interested in a really SMALL job...LOL...j/k, Mont...

OK....Everybody get on your knees and pray for RAIN......


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I messed up. Went outside without my shoes, and in just a few minutes on the concrete I now have blisters on my feet...yes both of them...ouch!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Geeezze !!! Somebody go get "The Sign" and send it to Bill....Sorry, Buddy..I know you are in pain...but, BAREFOOT on concrete in 108 heat factor..Hmmmmmm????

Bobby..think I found the solution to my problem. Talked with a friend about 'ductless' AC. Costs a little more than window unit...but this one is gonna make my live liveable.. He did say not to overpower the space involved...Said huge units run like he11 for a few minutes till temp is right ,then shut off and sweat, then turn on again...etc. Said overpowering was worse than underpowering.. Gonna get me a 'expert' out here and see what they say. I'd give Mont a call but don't think his folks wanna run 50 miles each way for a piddly job like this...This split unit only needs a 3 inch hole in the wall for tubes and wires...compressor outside just like the big guys...We shall see..Any of you birds ever had any experience with these ductless split-units?

All help and advice appreciated..jim


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Jim, Trodery is on the right track. Blown in insulation. Its a DIY and Lowes or Home Depot rent the equipment. Or you can get a company over there to do it for you. Use moulding to hid the holes or tape and float and repaint the garage. Your window unit should able to cool the garage then.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good Jim if you can afford it. All the work I am doing on mine is going to cost me about $200 max. What is yours going to cost?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

TT...I'm sure you and Trod are right, but my "DIY" has got up and gone..Truth is I just bought too small a unit..Can use it upstairs here as supplement to my main central air. Gonna look into the insulation bit in any event..Repainting is not necessary in this case. This 12000 I bought is a 'roll-around' deal on wheels with a 5 inch hose to vent hot air to the outside. Thought it would help but went out about an hour ago..Turned it on and the LCD lit up and said it was 105 in the garage...turned one pen...checked again and it said it had dropped the temp all the way down to 95 .LOL....Live and learn.

LOL, Bobby ..just saw your post....I figure I can get out for about the cost of a small flat-land farm....but, By God, I'm on the 'downslope' and when my time comes I want to be cool and I want my last check to bounce...LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I think what you are looking at is called a mini-split. Here's a website I found when looking them up:

http://www.atrendyhome.com/mini-split-air-conditioners1.html


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Jim -- I'll check with my bro-in-law. He was talking about getting one of those last year. Don't know if he follow through on it.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

bill said:


> I messed up. Went outside without my shoes, and in just a few minutes on the concrete I now have blisters on my feet...yes both of them...ouch!


Yikes, note to self, don't sit on the naugahyde with shorts on....LOL

Sorry to hear that, I've been watching the news and it looks really bad there, hopefully it will cool down for y'all soon.

Tom


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Sorry to hear that, I've been watching the news and *it looks really bad there*, hopefully it will cool down for y'all soon.
> 
> Tom


_______________________________

LOL..Tom...just another 'lovely summer day, hovering around 105 degrees , in beautiful South Texas....:wink:

Where do you think the term.."********" came from??????:rotfl:

What are you 'suffering ' through out there on the 'Other Coast'...about 75 degrees, I'll bet..LOL

'Toasted' Jim:tongue:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Yikes, note to self, don't sit on the naugahyde with shorts on....LOL
> 
> Sorry to hear that, I've been watching the news and it looks really bad there, hopefully it will cool down for y'all soon.
> 
> Tom


We don't do leather here anymore LOL Way too many trips wearing shorts ect..so not even in our vehicles. Weather is calling for upper 90's all this week. Going to be super hot, so please everyone drink lots of water and take breaks.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ten-four on the 'lots of water and take breaks', Bill...Don't ya just love it when you climb back in your truck when it's been sittin' closed up in the sun for about four hours and the temp in the truck is about 180 and the steering wheel is too danged hot to touch, and you reach up on the visor, grab your sun glasses and plop them on yore nose, only to find out they are about 200 degrees..LOL. fast reflexes help in gettin' them off yore face and throwing 'em on the floor as the profanities fill the air.....:hairout: :spineyes:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Ten-four on the 'lots of water and take breaks', Bill...Don't ya just love it when you climb back in your truck when it's been sittin' closed up in the sun for about four hours and the temp in the truck is about 180 and the steering wheel is too danged hot to touch, and you reach up on the visor, grab your sun glasses and plop them on yore nose, only to find out they are about 200 degrees..LOL. fast reflexes help in gettin' them off yore face and throwing 'em on the floor as the profanities fill the air.....:hairout: :spineyes:


I resemble that remark







Thats why ny nose is always burned


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> _______________________________
> 
> What are you 'suffering ' through out there on the 'Other Coast'...about 75 degrees, I'll bet..LOL
> 
> 'Toasted' Jim:tongue:


It is overcast today and 61 F. typical summer weather, we don;t heat up here until Indian Summer kicks in around September/October. It is crazy here, cold in the summer and hot in the winter.

Back to the car thing, I always remember getting burns by the seat belt clasp. Ouch!


----------

